# Quick and easy lantern chuck



## homebrewed (Apr 28, 2021)

I needed to put points on some 6-32 set screws (to transfer some hole locations) and made this:




It's a short piece of brass rod through-drilled and tapped for 6-32.  An adjuster screw is inserted in the back and the screw to be modified is screwed into the other side until it bottoms out on the adjuster screw.   Tighten so they lock together.  Install in the lathe chuck and cut as required.  The cutting forces will try to turn the screw but the adjuster holds it in place, if both are snugged up tight.


----------



## homebrewed (May 2, 2021)

I made 4 transfer punches with the little thing and all but one stayed put while machining the end.  I had to get a little more aggressive in tightening the backing screw on that one.


----------

